

Need to settle a bet: iOS vs. Android - domalley

I'm having a debate with a VC about whether iOS is dominant among engineers. I've pointed out that iOS may, in fact, no longer be the dominant mobile OS...<p>So, two questions: which mobile OS is your primary and which do you think is in widest use among engineers?<p>Dan
======
CyberFonic
Migrated from iPhone (iOS) to Motorola RazrV (Android 4.0). My decision was
motivated by cost considerations. The Moto was far lower cost of the phone
(bought outright) than for comparable features of the 4S (didn't even consider
the 5 due to the new connector not being compatible with all the gadgets).

Odds are that if I decide to update the tablet (iPad) it will be to an Android
based one. In addition to cost considerations, the openness is another
consideration.

------
michaelpinto
Asking a question on Hacker News would give you random data rather than an
honest sample data. Also your answers would be dominated by fanboys who speak
out rather than reflecting true users. Also one could assume that a real tech
geek would own several devices from both camps (for example I know I own 3 iOS
devices and 3 Android devices).

------
domalley
Both points are legitimate. I think I've got general agreement that responses
on HN are a biased but interesting proxy for mobile OS adoption overall. On
your second point, I was hoping to get around that by looking for people to
say what their primary or most-used OS is, understanding that we're all
probably using multiple ones.

------
Justsignedup
Been running Android. Couldn't be happier. Whenever I use an iPhone i keep
thinking "wow compared to my android the screen is tiny" and not to mention my
android costs a lot less.

